# Hard, Dark, and Very Small



## bunnybeliever (Jan 1, 2012)

Since yesterday, my bunny's poop has changed in size and shape. Her name is sky. We live in Quebec, Canada.
Her poop has changed around the time I started feeding her celery and alfalfa. She is hyper and wanders around the room like usual. She sneezes a lot, and she has a green moldy substance on her nose. I am so worried 
I attached some pictures.

Location: 
Quebec, Canada

Description (Breed, color, weight:
Nain Neerlandais, White

Age
9 weeks old

Sex
female

Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition:
Very energetic, running around and curious about everything as usual. However, there recently has been a change in her poop size! This is my first bunny ever, so I'm a bit worried...

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION / CHECK LIST:

Fecal and Urinary Output

- are the bunny's poops and pees normal? 
Pee is not viscous or thick, but very creamy in color. Poop has changed in size, shape and color. 
- when did they last use their litterbox?
A few minutes ago. 
- any unusual behavior? straining to pee? unusual litter habits?
Wouldn't say there are any unusual behaviour. Same old, poops EVERYWHERE.
But there has been a slight decrease in frequency of poop.
- what litter and/or bedding do you use?
It has it's own room, it runs around freely. It pees in a cardboard box with timothy hay as bedding. 

Medical History 

- spayed/neutered? No.
- has s/he been to the vet or been sick before? No.
- is s/he on any medications? No.

Diet 

- what specifically does your bunny eat? 
Timothy hay mostly. But I just started feeding her Alfalfa yesterday. Also ate 3 carrots (baby carrots), lots of
celery, and romaine leaves.
- when and what did s/he eat last? Some timothy hay.
- any changes in the way s/he eats? (ie: not eating a particular food, odd chewing motions, etc)
When she eats, she only eats the soft timothy hay, and not the hard, crispy hay she usually does.


Other

- movement - any unusual movements? Is s/he hopping normally? No unusual movements, still very active.
- is the rabbit molting? I am not sure.
- any weight loss? I can feel her spine.
- any sign of drooling? wet face? Her nose has become dirty.
- runny eyes? No.
- wet nose? coughing? sneezing? A LOT of sneezing.
- is s/he breathing normally? I think she is, but she sneezes a LOT.

Additional

- any plants, chocolate or other substances within reach? No.
- has the rabbit been outdoors? Never.
- any other pets? if so, have they been ill? No other pets.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you sure those aren't green stains around her mouth, from her food?

Have you cut the celery up in small pieces so she's not eating any long strings that can get stuck inside?

I'd stop with the carrots.

Can you brush her, at least with your hands, to get rid of any loose hair she might be eating.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 1, 2012)

Slow down on the veggies you are offering her. When they are this young only 1 item should be offered at a time to prevent them getting diarrhea as diarrhea in young rabbits can be fatal. And if you are going to offer veggies to a young rabbit they should be dark leafy ones not carrots or cellery. 

Miss shapen poops may mean nothing, it may just be how much she ate one day or how she was laying when they were formed. The key is that shes eating and acting normal, however we still need to nip this issue in the butt. It may just be too much all at once with her being so young and new to you.

She sounds like she may have a Respiratory Infection or other type of "cold" I suggest she take a little visit to the vets, she may need antibiotics. Please have the vet check her teeth too. She may just like the taste of the softer strands of hay but we would like to rule out teeth problems at the same time.


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope they are just stains!
And I didn't cut the celery, she just eats from my hand, I hold the celery stick for her. And she eats it like she would eat timothy hay.
I have stopped feeding her carrots already.

What about the poop? Should I be worried?


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 1, 2012)

Watermelons wrote:


> Slow down on the veggies you are offering her....She may just like the taste of the softer strands of hay but we would like to rule out teeth problems at the same time.


I will take her to the vet today, if I can get hold of the vet. Everyone's so lazy in Quebec, and it's worse because it's the holidays right now! What should I do if I can't take her to the vet anytime soon?

I see hair stuck in her poop too, I'm not sure if you can see it clearly in the picture.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 1, 2012)

Celery is just too watery, maybe offer it again when shes older and cut it into small chunks so shes not eating the strings

I still suggest a vet visit as there may be more to that runny nose and sneezing. The stress on a young bunny can take its tole alot quicker then an adult. New home new diet, new everything, this can allow bacteria to take hold and take over.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 1, 2012)

A little hair in the poop is okay, that means its passing. I understand today is a holiday, you can wait until tomorrow just ensure she keeps eating and pooping today and stays active today. Emergency vet bills can empty your pockets if you hit a emergency vet thats open today. You will also want to try and find a vet thats used to dealing with bunnys.

You can try brushing her more often to prevent her from taking hair into her system.

Wipe her nose off, go back to her normal diet, you can try making it a LITTLE warmer in the room, and see how it goes from there.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12669&forum_id=9
Bunny vets in quebec.


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, I've made the room a bit warmer, gave her lots of hay, and cleaned up her litter box.

I guess right now I'll just have to wait and see.

I know I've asked already, but I'm still a bit confused. The poop that she's pooping right now, the ones in the picture, are they 'okay'? Or are they any signs of anything....at all?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 1, 2012)

They look a little moist but thats moist likely from the new veggies shes been getting. Go back to her normal diet and see if her poops go back to normal. Then once shes all better you can try introducing 1 veggie at a time, slowly in small amounts. Different sized poops may not mean anything. I wouldnt be too worried about the poops 

However the snotty nose and sneezing seems to be more of an issue here.

are you offering a pellet diet as well? or just the hays/veggies?


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 1, 2012)

I put pellets beside the hay, but she won't eat them AT ALL. She smells them, and goes back to the hay. Should she be eating pellets?


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 1, 2012)

Getting her to eat pellets would be nice. 
There are a few people out there who think all a bunny needs is hay and fresh veggies.
However at her age optimum nutrition would come from an alfalfa based pellet with alfalfa hay.

For now let her eat the timothy until her poops are normal, then you can try SLOWLY switching her onto alfalfa hay which she can be switched off of when shes around 6 months. Veggies like romaine (other lettuces except iceberg), cilantro, parsley, simple green leafy things, can be slowly introduced in small amounts 1 at a time keeping an eye that her poops dont do what their doing now.

Maybe try offering a different brand of pellet?


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 1, 2012)

Alright, I will do that. Thank you for all the info, I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 1, 2012)

She has not been pooping since around the time I posted this topic. What should I do now?

It is still peeing, a lot. The pee is creamy yellow in color. It hasn't ate much either.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats only been about 3 hours, I wouldn't worry too much yet. Keep offering her the hay. You can offer the romaine (no cellery or carrots) Just wet it down a little. 
My guys can easily go a full day when they go to class (so around 8+ hours) with out eating or pooping.


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, I'll give her some romaine right now.

Your bunnies go to class?


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 2, 2012)

GOOD NEWS!! My bunny woke up fine and she's pooping EVERYWHERE again!! Thank you for all the advice everyone!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 2, 2012)

:highfive:


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 2, 2012)

Hows her snotty nose and sneezing?

Class for my guys is that their demo animals for vet assistant students.


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 3, 2012)

I went to the pet store today and got her Marshall's Rabbit Rx, I was doing a lot research and heard that it helps relieves their breathing. 

Anyway, I applied it to her nose like it says to on the bottle, and she didn't sneeze as frequently, but still does.

She's eating and drinking a lot like she did before, but I'm worried about her nose and her sneezing. I have heard about rabbits paws being 'caked' and 'matted' when they rub off the discharge from their nose, but I don't know the definition of 'caked' or 'matted' - does it mean it's 'hard' and 'flaky'....?


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 3, 2012)

Her sneezing has decreased, but today I noticed this gooey white substance coming out from her nose, should I be worried?


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 3, 2012)

She may have some type of Respiratory Infection.
She should see a vet. Its not something pet store products will help heal.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12669&forum_id=9
Bunny vets in quebec.


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 4, 2012)

She is starting to have wheezes and it sounds like something is clogged up her nose. I want to take her to the vet, but I just want to know approximately how much it would cost for a visit and treatment?


----------



## JimD (Jan 4, 2012)

It really sounds like she needs to get to a vet. The sooner the better.

Cost of vets can differ depending on the vet. I suggest calling the closest 3 and get an approximate price on an office visit and treatment.

My vet charges $40 for a visit/exam.
A shot of antibiotics runs $30 - $50 (depending on the drugs used)
X-rays (if needed) run about $75.
And they usually want to do a followup in 7 - 10 days.

I'd plan on $100 - $200.


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm still alive! Just caught up in a few things recently. I took her to the vet, and they said it might just be an allergy. Because apparently she(Sky, my bunny) was still very energetic, had no weird discharge from her eyes and her poop was very healthy also.

Now here is my question, do rabbits have allergies? How is that even possible? And how do I know what she is allergic to?

* I will post a picture of how happy and healthy she is tomorrow!


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes bunnys can have allergies. However with the amount of discharge shes producing, this was causing me to lean more towards some type of infection. Just like people, they can still be active while trying to fight a cold. They dont necessarily need eye problems to have an RI.
Here are some good topics to read.
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16807&forum_id=10
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12016&forum_id=10


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 9, 2012)

Watermelons wrote:


> Yes bunnys can have allergies. However with the amount of discharge shes producing, this was causing me to lean more towards some type of infection. Just like people, they can still be active while trying to fight a cold. They dont necessarily need eye problems to have an RI.
> Here are some good topics to read.
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16807&forum_id=10
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12016&forum_id=10



This is a lot to read! But I'm still working on it! Thanks for the info =)


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 9, 2012)

Watermelons wrote:


> Yes bunnys can have allergies. However with the amount of discharge shes producing, this was causing me to lean more towards some type of infection. Just like people, they can still be active while trying to fight a cold. They dont necessarily need eye problems to have an RI.
> Here are some good topics to read.
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16807&forum_id=10
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12016&forum_id=10



This is a lot to read! But I'm still working on it! Thanks for the info =)


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 12, 2012)

Here she is! Sorry it took so long to post her pics!







I have another question. Around a week ago I began to notice that her right foot was a bit weird. And so I started observing very carefully everyday, and TODAY, she CANNOT use her right foot at all.

Now, this didn't happen overnight, and she couldn't have hurt herself either, her cage is solid ground, I've never picked her up. This happened GRADUALLY. 

I'm so lost about what to do, I wanna cry as I type this, it just looks so sad...she's just walking around with her left foot...


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 12, 2012)

Can you provide us with a nice clear photo?
What do you mean by "weird"? 
Was it normal like her left last week? Whats changing?

How is her nose and sneezing?


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 12, 2012)

Watermelons wrote:


> Can you provide us with a nice clear photo?
> What do you mean by "weird"?
> Was it normal like her left last week? Whats changing?
> 
> How is her nose and sneezing?



Her nose and sneezing have stopped completely =)
Weird as in, it's like paralyzed or something..it's just hanging there, she's draggin it when she walks.
Nothing has changed other than her right foot looks like its dead...I tried to gently squeeze it, gave it a nudge, and she seems to feel nothing at all! 
 
She doesn't grind her teeth, so I don't think she's feeling any pain. And she still does those half binkies where her head kinda twitches and she eats, poops, pees normal.

What could be wrong with her?


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 12, 2012)

Nothing about the foot looks abnormal?
Can you find a pin and give her a little poke with it on the top of her foot and on the bottom. Is there any reaction or reflex? How far up the leg can you poke before she feels it?
Shes a white bunny so I will assume white nails, what colour is the kwik in her nails on the bad foot? Is it still a nice red colour? Or has it gone a lighter colour?

She needs to go to a vet.... Again.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 12, 2012)

You're having a lot of bad luck, but you'd better call the vets.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi I just read all of this I hope she is ok. It would be best to take her to the vet straight away because a dead foot is very abnormal. There are many reasons she could have this problem but I can't really shed any light I'm afraid. I am happy her sneezing is better, if she starts again though I would take her straight back to the vet, or possibly even a different vet.

Let us know how she is going


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 14, 2012)

I apologize for not being able to update yet. Her vet won't be available until Monday. Meanwhile I'm just playing with her and keeping her happy, which seems to be working great. 

As for the dead foot, I tried poking it with a pin and @watermelon, it seems like she can't feel a thing ;(
But I know that blood is still going through it because the foot is warm. 
Has anyone ever experienced or heard of rabbits with dead legs?

Also, thank you everyone for the kind words. I'm still praying she'll get better...


----------



## bunnybeliever (Jan 21, 2012)

She's all better now. She has made progress using her right foot. Thanks again everyone. And good news good news! I'm getting her a friend tomorrow! =)


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 22, 2012)

I just read this thread first time. This rabbit has been sick all along. The discharge on the nostrils is NOT the food , creamy yellow pee is NOT normal. Paralysis of a limb can be caused by a parasite called ecuniculi althoughI am uncertain whether that is what the problem is. 
You need a good vet and not just a "run of themill " dog and cat and occasional rabbit vet but a vet who really knows rabbit medicine. 
I would get her to a vet ASAP

Some members suggestions from your city



http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12669&forum_id=9


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 22, 2012)

*bunnybeliever wrote: *


> She's all better now. She has made progress using her right foot. Thanks again everyone. And good news good news! I'm getting her a friend tomorrow! =)


Now is not the time to get another rabbit ; you will just expose the new bunny to an undiagnosed illness 
Sorry !


----------



## bunnybeliever (Feb 8, 2012)

angieluv wrote:


> *bunnybeliever wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She's all better now. She has made progress using her right foot. Thanks again everyone. And good news good news! I'm getting her a friend tomorrow! =)
> ...



I know, they're separated for now.


----------



## bunnybeliever (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I'm still alive! I've just been VERY busy with schoolwork...sigh, can't wait for spring break to come!!

Anyway, Yesterday, I noticed this on my bunny's hind limb.
What is this? This is the one that couldn't properly use her right hind limb.




and also this one:
http://tinypic.com/r/1ymkhx/5

Do I need to take her to the Vet...AGAIN?


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 8, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 8, 2012)

I apologize ahead of time that this sounds harsh, but...Yes, immediately!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 8, 2012)

Definitely see a vet immediately.

K


----------



## bunnybeliever (Feb 8, 2012)

*sigh* 

I will take her to the vet again. Last time the vet said the runny nose could just be an allergy, I guess she may be right on that one, because she no longer has a runny nose. but now her foot is like.... i just feel so sad for her..
:cry2


----------



## Nummy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ouchies!!!!:shock: That sore looks bad! Hope you get your little sweetie to the vet soon. Nummy and I are praying for you and you little bunny.ray:


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you have so many issues with your little bun
 it's not fair to have to worry all the time.

But I'm glad to know she's with you willing to take her to the vet than somebody leaving her in a hutch down the back
of the garden to be forgotten


----------

